
The eerie otherworldliness of slow undersea life sped up to a human pace - YeGoblynQueenne
https://aeon.co/videos/the-eerie-otherworldliness-of-slow-undersea-life-sped-up-to-a-human-pace
======
celias
Not sure why, but I had a flashback to watching Eraserhead in college while
watching this.

